# How to pack 3 dz bars of soap



## lenarenee (Nov 25, 2015)

How do I pack 5 dozen bars of soap to ship cross country? Right now I'm thinking of packing 4 bars tightly together wrapped in plastic wrap, having several in a layer, bubble wrap between layers?


----------



## newbie (Nov 25, 2015)

I just sent at least 3 dozen to someone. If you pack them tightly enough they don't move at all and then any damage would be if another box drops onto your and causes any dents. I didn't bubble wrap anything. I laid down a sheet of wrap on the bottom, then packed all the soap in tightly. I put in packing peanuts- really packed them in to any gaps in the sides, layer of bubble wrap on the top or packing peanuts if there is more room than a sheet will fill. Before I sealed the top, I closed it by hand and then shook the package like mad to see if I detected any movement or shifting in there. If there is, more packing peanuts until I can shake that package like crazy and nothing moves. Then seal her up!

Also, I got at least 3 dozen bars into a regional rate B box. You can ship up to 20 pounds I believe and it might cost around $10-12 depending on how far you are shipping. I was shipping within my state and it cost $6.16!


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 25, 2015)

That's my rule of thumb too -- if stuff inside the box moves, it needs more packing fill (bubble wrap, newsprint, etc.) The best kind of box for shipping is one that is square when you look down on it. For a square box, the inner flaps and outer flaps of the box completely cover the top and bottom for the most protection and rigidity. Can't always use that kind of box with the odd shaped things I ship, but it's a goal.


----------



## TBandCW (Nov 25, 2015)

newbie said:


> I just sent at least 3 dozen to someone. If you pack them tightly enough they don't move at all and then any damage would be if another box drops onto your and causes any dents. I didn't bubble wrap anything. I laid down a sheet of wrap on the bottom, then packed all the soap in tightly. I put in packing peanuts- really packed them in to any gaps in the sides, layer of bubble wrap on the top or packing peanuts if there is more room than a sheet will fill. Before I sealed the top, I closed it by hand and then shook the package like mad to see if I detected any movement or shifting in there. If there is, more packing peanuts until I can shake that package like crazy and nothing moves. Then seal her up!
> 
> Also, I got at least 3 dozen bars into a regional rate B box. You can ship up to 20 pounds I believe and it might cost around $10-12 depending on how far you are shipping. I was shipping within my state and it cost $6.16!



What newbie said!  I love my regional boxes from USPS!  And I love being able to print the label at home so I don't have to stand in line at the Post Office.  I almost feel guilty bypassing everyone and just placing it on the counter.  (ok, I don't feel guilty at all, just happy not to have to stand in line:mrgreen


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank you everyone - got boxes, wrapped soaps with cigar bands, just have to put labels on and pack up.  

My little one counted up the bars of soap in the house - and left off at 250! That's a record for me!


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 2, 2015)

TBandCW said:


> What newbie said!  I love my regional boxes from USPS!  And I love being able to print the label at home so I don't have to stand in line at the Post Office.  I almost feel guilty bypassing everyone and just placing it on the counter.  (ok, I don't feel guilty at all, just happy not to have to stand in line:mrgreen



I should have paid more attention to this the first time!  I spent over an hour waiting in line to send off 2 boxes. I think people are mailing early! 

Relieved to have that finished for Christmas! Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## kchaystack (Dec 3, 2015)

lenarenee said:


> I should have paid more attention to this the first time!  I spent over an hour waiting in line to send off 2 boxes. I think people are mailing early!
> 
> Relieved to have that finished for Christmas! Thanks for your help everyone!




I usually just print the post myself and drop them off at the post office.  No waiting on line!


----------



## jenfrat (Dec 3, 2015)

TBandCW said:


> What newbie said!  I love my regional boxes from USPS!  And I love being able to print the label at home so I don't have to stand in line at the Post Office.  I almost feel guilty bypassing everyone and just placing it on the counter.  (ok, I don't feel guilty at all, just happy not to have to stand in line:mrgreen



You can actually schedule for USPS to pick up packages at your door.  Very convenient when I have to work and don't want to worry about whether or not I'll be able to make it to the post office that day!


----------

